# How to eliminate glare around window frame?



## vvcarpio (Sep 16, 2014)

How do I eliminate glare as much as possible around the window frame? I'm planning to experiment with one flash. Will two flashes on either side be better? Will continuous lighting have any advantage?








I do HDR but for the purposes of reducing glare I think it shouldn't matter. I intend to do my HDR bracket as usual, then shoot one exposure with flash or continuous lighting. I'd then blend the lighted (and detail-rich) window frame into the HDR image to reduce window glare.

I have the Metz wireless TTL slave 44AF-1. I can get a second one.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 16, 2014)

Expose for outside and flash the inside, BAM!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 16, 2014)

1) Choose a different time of day.
2) A CPL may help, but they are more effective when they are 90° to the sun.  They also reduce the exposure about 1-1/2 stops.
3) Choose a different time of day.
4) ^^^ what he said above.


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 16, 2014)

Duh. I got caught up with my HDR process I forgot about the simple solution. Here's where I exposed for the outside. I'll just essentially do the same exposure but with flash. Thank you, sscarmack.


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you, kundalini. 

I do have CPL but it can only help so much. We've had encouraging results shooting outdoor for HDR even in the worst time of day -- at noon -- that we'd like to see the same results in our indoor shots. Scheduling is much easier.

Here is the finished product. The reason for my question is I'd like to reduce the time I spend removing glare in Photoshop. I just need more detail around the window frame.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 16, 2014)

I think the inside needs a little more light, just a bit.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 16, 2014)

Also, you can create a composite if you need to by placing the camera on a tripod, exposing for the outside, then exposing the inside and merging the elements you want from each photo in photoshop. Doing windows takes no time at all.


----------

